
Fun startup: analyzes live sports scores to suggest can't-miss games on now - zach
http://www.areyouwatchingthis.com/
======
run4yourlives
...until of course you notice that a baseball game being played in April has
more votes than a hockey playoff game.

Being that personal bias (as I just demonstrated) plays a huge role in my
sports viewing, why would I care what other people think are good games?

------
Sam_Odio
You might have better luck putting it on <http://demomyapp.com/>

There seem to be a lot of "try my new app posts." Maybe a subreddit style
category for demos?

~~~
zach
Not mine, I just ran across this site, thought it was clever and submitted it.

Of course, if anyone happens to be looking for a home in Los Angeles...
<http://www.lalife.com/> is the place you want to go! ;)

